# 2006 Boat Parade



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

When will the 2006 boat parade start? I saw one this morning already.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> When will the 2006 boat parade start? I saw one this morning already.


One makes a parade???? :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Everybody know the answer to this! Two days before the mass migration of all waterfowl to South Dakota! Ha! LOL


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

On my way home, on Sunday, I counted 5!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am guessing it will start this weekend and run straight through till the last weekend in Oct. Just my guess, lol. I didn't see any this weekend, but I am sure it will start pretty soon.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Everybody know the answer to this! Two days before the mass migration of all waterfowl to South Dakota! Ha! LOL


I can't wait


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Alright it is here, about time all those Nodakers take their boats home from the lakes of MN. oke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That's the reverse boat parade............ :lol:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

There are 2 boat parades:

-One from about May 12 - August 31st from Fargo into Detroit Lakes over to Winnie, when the NDers invade the inland waters of Minnesota.

- Another from about October 1st - October 31 for the first timers who hunt ND, then they realize you don't need a boat to hunt ND.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't complain about the boat parade, they'll be so busy dragging their boats 300 yards to the water they won't have any time left to hunt, leaving more ducks for those of us who've figured out how to hunt ND


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I thought there was a drought out there. My buddy and I scouted all kinds of water there this last weekend. :lol:

I can just picture those boaters running along the mud flats to their water crafts in their waders at sunrise.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Now, we did not have to see that...did we! :eyeroll:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Blue Plate said:


> There are 2 boat parades:
> 
> -One from about May 12 - August 31st from Fargo into Detroit Lakes over to Winnie, when the NDers invade the inland waters of Minnesota.
> 
> - Another from about October 1st - October 31 for the first timers who hunt ND, then they realize you don't need a boat to hunt ND.


That doesn't stop people from bringing them by the thousand every fall to ND. I saw quite a few this weekend in the DL area.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

There are quite a few from MN/WI in the Devils Lake area every week the lake has open water.

Minnsconsin or Wissesota?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Horsager said:


> There are quite a few from MN/WI in the Devils Lake area every week the lake has open water.
> 
> Minnsconsin or Wissesota?


I suppose they are depleting the walleye population.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Goon, I didn't say they were depleting the Walleye population. I wish they'd throw back more of the bigger 22"+ fish, but that's just my wish, I don't even know if it would help, probably more of a "feel good" thing.

I just find it interresting when MN folks talk about limiting NR fishermen, and yet there seems to be a very large (to me) number of MN boats on DL all spring/summer. In fact rather than counting boats maybe we should count MN vehicles as the shorelines are lined with them from Ice off through freeze up, some towing boats, some shore fishing, many many shorefishing.

I don't have a problem with NR hunters/fishermen. Truth be told, I a ND resident, pillaged NW MN for 3 ruffed grouse on Sunday. I also spent 4 days on LOW in late July and C&R'd lots of 24"+ fish, several 26"+ fish. I plan on getting 7-8 days of hunting in MN this fall. 15-18 days in MT, and the rest in ND. I spend too much time hunting out of my home state to be as critical on NR's as you'd have liked to make me sound.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Did anyone stop and think that maybe just maybe some of those guys pulling boats like to hunt some of the big water for divers. Oh I forgot there is no other type of duck in ND except for greenheads. I get so tired of the nr bashing that I'm about to puke!!! uke: uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Impressive 29th and 30th post "BOY". :roll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Especially after just having his fingers slapped by the website administrator..... :gag:


----------



## Matrix (Jun 29, 2006)

So do any of you ND people even care about how much money is spent in your state by us non residents? or are you not smart enough to figure it out.....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

It's not about the money. Whatsoever. :-?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya Matrix - you keep the state alive. We live quietly and wait until you return for your week of devil-may-care spending. If not for you, the coffers would be empty. Come-on post-up what do you spend here a year? Bet my wife spends more than that on shoes.

Back to the OT - I hate boats, but I like parades. 

M.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matrix said:


> So do any of you ND people even care about how much money is spent in your state by us non residents? or are you not smart enough to figure it out.....


Lighten up,the guy's are just having some fun.The boat hunters will find themselves leaving there boats at the hotel parking lots more often this fall.The dry conditions will make it extremely tough to get a boat out in most marshes.I have seen many duck boats heading north on I-29.I suspect they were going to Canada.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Matrix, Come on over and bring lots of your fiends and $$$$$$. We in rural ND love to see you guys come out here and we don't mind the boats at all. Although I still can't figure out why you need them. :huh:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Matrix, I'd ask you the same question about all the ND cabin owners paying non-homestead property taxes and frequenting local establishments for "cabin stuff" at their MN cabins. It takes lots of guys coming over here to catch fish and shoot birds to make up for the property taxes on $250,000-$500,000 lake homes, the MN watercraft registrations, paying someone to install and remove docks and boat lifts, etc.

Anyone know where to find info on this question? Average $ per capita spent by ND residents in MN vs. Average $ per capita spent by MN resident in ND. This would be interresting to know with all the bickering that seems to be taking place lately.

I don't get paid to guide but I put 3 guys from MN on the best stringer of fish they've ever caught over fathers day weekend. I post fairly regular fishing reports on another sight with detailed information about fishing on Devils Lake. It's right out there for anyone to see.

Like I said in an earlier post, I have no problem with non-residents, I spend too much time as a non-resident myslef to b!tch about them.

Lastly that "do you realize how much we spend here?" line is all worn out. The ONLY people who care are folks who own hotels, restaurants, bars, and gas stations, (maybe a few small town grocery stores). Of course G/O's care too. That line only accomplishes one thing, it immediately puts you in the catagory of someone who feels their "owed" a good hunt/land access/fishing spots. Most who use that line spend more than they can afford, and are still on the bottom of the spending tree.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

As someone who likes a wide range of outdoor activities I travel all across my home state of Minnesota. I've also hunted and fished in Wisconsin, North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Iowa and Canada. I also own a cabin in Ontario; ya'll want to talk about boat parade! Check the I-Falls border on Labor Day Weekend.

I suspect most guys here have hunted/fished all around the upper Mid-west.

From my perspective the whole: boat parade, blue plate etc is childish. I'm from Minnesota but I also donate thousands in dollars and hundreds of hours to Delta. We are all in the same side: love to hunt/fish.


----------



## doinit (Sep 26, 2006)

MRN said:


> Ya Matrix - you keep the state alive. We live quietly and wait until you return for your week of devil-may-care spending. If not for you, the coffers would be empty. Come-on post-up what do you spend here a year? Bet my wife spends more than that on shoes.
> 
> Back to the OT - I hate boats, but I like parades.
> 
> M.


 This is my first quote here and I know I will catch flak for it but I post up quite frequently on my website for Ohio waterfowlers. 
Concerning your statement. It is true non residents are not the only thing keeping your state financially afloat, but it sure doesn't hurt. Your good duck population and many acres of habitat are helped along by a lot of our DU dollars and license fees. I am not saying you owe me anything but to treat me the same way I would treat you if you wanted to come to Ohio for deer, or take Walleye or Perch from Erie.
I have been following this site for a long time (among others) without posting up and I have noticed a few things. For the most part your attitudes towards non residents is poison to the sport. When a "new guy" asks a question about conditions/numbers he is given the cold shoulder or false information. It is not his fault that he has a 17 hr or longer drive to get there and therefore cannot scout. Maybe he has not hunted long and this will be his first shot at some real good bird numbers. No one I have seen asked for your honey holes. You guys won't even say how you did opening weekend. ND residents by far from what I've seen on this site are the most unhelpful towards new/out of town hunters. And it may be contributing to the declining number of participants in our great sport. When someone on our Ohio site asks questions about hunting in Ohio he is quickly given friendly helpful advice and a "welcome aboard". Not a everything is dry stay away, or we cannot even give a town name. My reservations have personally, like many others, been made for months and how you are doing in one area or another will not affect the place or method I hunt.
And as far as a lot of your claims that NR's drive the birds south and educate them or roost hunt is pretty close minded. If you think you have a lack of birds to hunt up there, try to come and hunt KY, PA, OH, WV. Then you may see how truly blessed you are to have a habitat and population of birds that out of staters are willing to drive thousands of miles to hunt.
I know this post will probably be deleted and at the least I will be crucified in this thread, but I had to get some of this off my chest. We all need to be as helpful as possible (without giving up secrets) with our fellow sportsman for the advancement of our great sport and hunting/outdoor activities in general. We have enough enemies without fighting amongst eachother. Good luck and be safe to all this season wherever you may be.

PS: If anyone is interested in hunting in Ohio E-mail me, I would be glad to help a fellow sportsman.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Well said!! I could'nt agree more!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Same story different thread. Doesn't ever get old?

This reminds me of the "it tastes like, eagle, spotted owl, hawk,... or the "cook the duck with a log or brick, then throw the duck away and eat the log or brick" jokes. Funny maybe the first time you hear it but gets old fast.

If you NRs want you money to go far here send it to me and I will give you a 100% guarentee I will put it towards waterfowl production. Or better yet put the money in your own state for waterfowl production and you won't have to travel all the way here to see and kill birds. Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Doinit,



> And as far as a lot of your claims that NR's drive the birds south and educate them or roost hunt is pretty close minded. If you think you have a lack of birds to hunt up there, try to come and hunt KY, PA, OH, WV. Then you may see how truly blessed you are to have a habitat and population of birds that out of staters are willing to drive thousands of miles to hunt.


We know how "truely blessed" we are and we want to keep it that way! I don't want to see ND become "KY, PA, OH, WV". Not only for us, but for you and all the other nr's who are willing to drive any number of miles to hunt here.

The only problem is, we can't keep what we have and let everyone else come in and get it too. The resource, be it ducks, deer or whatever, will not handle it. Add to the issue g/o's that lease up prime hunting land that only their clients get to use. Why is it that you guys can not understand that?


----------



## Matrix (Jun 29, 2006)

doinit- Amen!!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Why is it that when a ND resident posts some smart A^^ statement , Everyone has to take it to heart. But when a NR posts something silly, we are to take it and not say anything?

Ok with that said. I am a person that believes ND has enough to offer EVERYONE. As long as laws and rules are obeyed !!!

I am a born and raised ND boy that moved away , then moved back.
So i know what this great state has to offer and what others have and have not to offer. 
ND is a great state to raise kids in and hunt and fish , but all of you NR think that is so easy to live here , come on up and live here and make a living , it is not as easy as were you live now. I can almost guarentee that.
NO I AM NOT SAYING WE HAVE ANY HARDER THEN ANYONE ELSE. That was a statement to maybe open some thoughts about what a ND resident gives up to hunt and fish in our great state.

So come on Guys this is only the internet and if you take some of this ribbing to heart your skin is too thin. I agree some of the NR bs is getting old but again this is only the internet.

If you have been on this site a long time like you have said , you know who to take seriously and who not too.

So cant we all just get alone!!!!!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

mallard said:


> Matrix said:
> 
> 
> > So do any of you ND people even care about how much money is spent in your state by us non residents? or are you not smart enough to figure it out.....
> ...


Bravo Mallard, just having fun. I pick on my buddy from Minnesota when we are out duck hunting and we see yet another boat being pulled into ND with all the duck hunting esentials. Ussually from points east.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

jhegg said:


> Doinit,
> 
> We know how "truely blessed" we are and we want to keep it that way! I don't want to see ND become "KY, PA, OH, WV". Not only for us, but for you and all the other nr's who are willing to drive any number of miles to hunt here.
> 
> The only problem is, we can't keep what we have and let everyone else come in and get it too. The resource, be it ducks, deer or whatever, will not handle it. Add to the issue g/o's that lease up prime hunting land that only their clients get to use. Why is it that you guys can not understand that?


Good point also.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

doinit
You guys won't even say how you did opening weekend. [/quote said:


> Our group did very well this past weekend. Should I say that we had a great two days of Hunting in the DL area.


----------



## doinit (Sep 26, 2006)

Guys I can take a lot of good natured ribbing and the like, but when it happens time and time again you have to wonder. It may seem to a lot of new comers that they are not welcome in your state. My point was that some of you should consider being more friendly to your NR brothers.

Goon,
Thank you for the report I will be in the New Rockford area next week and I was just curious on how everyone was doing. It isn't that I would not go based on bad reports (I'm going come hell or low water). But glimmers of hope and thoughts of whistling wings are what keeps me going until I leave Saturday. Most other NR's are asking I believe also b/c they too are excited about their trip.


----------



## doinit (Sep 26, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> Same story different thread. Doesn't ever get old?
> 
> This reminds me of the "it tastes like, eagle, spotted owl, hawk,... or the "cook the duck with a log or brick, then throw the duck away and eat the log or brick" jokes. Funny maybe the first time you hear it but gets old fast.
> 
> If you NRs want you money to go far here send it to me and I will give you a 100% guarentee I will put it towards waterfowl production. Or better yet put the money in your own state for waterfowl production and you won't have to travel all the way here to see and kill birds. Sounds like a good plan to me.


Pork Chop it is not as simple as you imply. Some of us live in states that have lost nearly 90% of our native wetlands. Wetlands drained by farmers and corporations, not hunters. We give money to DU and Delta in the hopes that this does not happen to your state (among others). We also give time and money to local organizations improving our state and locality, but we are digging out of a huge hole. In OH at least we have to _beg _permission on private land or win a blind lottery to even come close to sniffing a limit, b/c the state lands are so overcrowded. Those who hunt often know you need to be where the birds want to be, and right now compared to my state ND is the place where birds want to be.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Doinit,
Good luck on your hunt by New Rockford. You will find some ducks if you scout but you are also going to find dry conditions. Alot of sloughs that were holding water the last couple years were not hayed to keep Non residents out they were hayed because they were dry. Also the information everybody is looking for is here on this site and all info is not false. Alot of guys give great info and then get beat up because it isn't what the person wanted to hear.
1. It is dry
2. There are birds here
3. You are going to have to scout a little

Send me a pm and I could possibly help a little.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

You want to know how we did? AWESOME, limits of mallards both days, limit of honkers on sunday, shot 4 honkers on saturday and one blue goose. There, I told ya how we did. It was 5 person limits as well. But if you want to know where we were, GOOD LUCK. Find the birds and hunt them. I ain't telling no one where birds are. Just because you are only here for a week for 14 days at a time, I feel in no way compelled to tell everyone where I was at. I put in over 5 hours and over 200 miles scouting this weekend. So if you really want to know where the birds are, I suggest you guys do the same. All I can say is, Start around the BIG WATER. Enough said.


----------



## doinit (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you honker. We typically do 2-4 hrs of scouting per day when we are there. It sounds like we will be able to find some birds. Congrats on opening day, and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Dedicated870 (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that a lot of you are missing the whole waterfowl/conservation/habitat topic all together. Many of us NR that don't even make it to ND to hunt every year, or every 5 years, still pay some hefty dues in wetland conservation, and waterfowling ethics. It's most of you smart minded individuals on this forum that make waterfowlers in general look bad, and give us all a bad vision. If there was as much attention directed at wetland conservation, and youth hunter education/ethics, everyone could enjoy to hunt and have a good time. Maybe it's time that we all joined hands and heads and worked together to actually improve our hopes of a better future for years to come.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Doesn't it all really come down to the same thing everytime? It's not about whether birds get hunted or fish get fished, in MN or ND or any other state, it is about....

Eh, it won't do any good to finish.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the annual "boat parade" topic could just as well be called gettin' old rock throwing contest. Is this a duck hunting forum or a fricken daycare? :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is this really necessary? I appreciate all of you who went out of your way to pick yet ANOTHER fight. Seriously guys, some of who will do ANYTHING to fight about the SAME THING OVER AND OVER again. Why can't you just stay on ONE TOPIC and argue about it till no end.

There's nothing I enjoy more then adding another couple hours to my 80-hour work week.

Thanks guys, much appreciated. :lame: :bs:


----------

